

New Book Details Jobs’s Fight Against Cancer - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/21/technology/book-offers-new-details-of-jobs-cancer-fight.html?hp

======
KeepTalking
"On the first day of 1990, he proposed, and never mentioned it again for
months. In September, exasperated, she moved out. The next month, Mr. Isaacson
writes, he gave her a diamond engagement ring, and she moved back in."

I found this to be hilarious :D

